# Alternatives to Steve Irwin?



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

I have been obsessed with environmental studies as of late. Long story short, I really want to be able to watch an entertaining personality explore the animal world in a similar manner that Steve Irwin did. Does anyone know any entertainer that is really anything like Steve Irwin? I can't think of anyone that did a similar thing. I know there are other shows (_Animal Planet: Most Extreme_) that are kind of entertaining yet informative, but none of them really have a "character" at the crux like Steve Irwin was. 

And I'm not talking like a VSauce or a Bill Nye, though they are of the ilk I am questing for. I'm more looking for a personality that focuses specifically on the environment or animals. 

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

No one can top or replace Steve Irwin, man. There's a guy on youtube who sort of reminds me of Steve Irwin, the channel is called Brave Wilderness. I like his passion, but he's still smallscale relative to Steve.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

crazitaco said:


> No one can top or replace Steve Irwin, man. There's a guy on youtube who sort of reminds me of Steve Irwin, the channel is called Brave Wilderness. I like his passion, but he's still smallscale relative to Steve.


Thanks for the rec.! But you're right, Steve Irwin was one in a f***ing million and he'll never be truly replaced


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

anonymoustiger said:


> Thanks for the rec.! But you're right, Steve Irwin was one in a f***ing million and he'll never be truly replaced


Definitely check out Brave Wilderness though, its a lovely show. Coyote Peterson is a bit more careless than Irwin, imo, he seems to like getting bit and stung by things.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff Corwin! 






I used to watch him whenever steve irwin wasn't on


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Have you seen Grizzly Man? It's a documentary about a guy who's interested in studying grizzly bears in Alaska. It definitely doesn't replace Steve Irwin, but you might find his character equally enticing.


----------

